# الضواغط الترددية



## sasadanger (4 أغسطس 2010)

يعتبر الضاغط الترددي من اكثر  الضواغط  انتشارا ويتراوح مدى انتاجه من جزء من طن التثليج الى بضع مئات طن تثليج

يتألف الضاغط الترددي من مكابس تتحرك صعودا ونزولا داخل اسظانات مزودة بصمامات للسحب والدفع بحيث تتولد حركة مستمرة لضخ بخار مائع التثليج وزيادة ضغطه . وقد يحتوي الضاغط على مكبس واحد او عدة مكابس قد يصل الى 16 مكبس او اكثر مرتبة اعتياديا على شكل حرف ( V ) او ( W ) او ربما باستقامة مثل ماكان الحال مطلع تطور صناعتها . وجميع المكابس احادية الشوط اي انها تسحب بخار مائع التثليج البارد وبضغط المبخر الواطئ في شوط السحب وتضغطه الى المكثف وتدفعه اليه بدرجة حرارة اعلى في شوط الدفع . وتقسم الضاغطات  الترددية  حسب طريقة صناعتها وربطها بمحركها الى :

1- النوع المفتوح open type

2- النوع المغلق hermetically sealed type

3-نصف مغلق semi-hermetic

يمتاز النوع المفتوح بأن يمتد العمود المرفقي (crankshaft ) خلال بيت الضاغط بحيث يرتبط مع محرك كهربائي خارجي بواسطة البكرات واحزمة نقل الحركة .ولابد طبعا من وجود حلقة لاحكام السد(seal) لمنع تسرب مائع التثليج من الضاغط الى الخارج من حول امتداد العمود المرفقي . وبالرغم من ان صناعة حلقات السد قد تحسن كثيرا ولكن امتداد العمود خلال بيت الضاغط يسبب دائما مصدر محتملا لتسرب مائع التثليج!!

ولتلافي هذه المشكلة بدأ انتاج الضاغط والمحرك الكهربائي في بيت واحد بحيث يدير المحرك الكهربائي العمود المرفق للضاغط مباشرة وبهذه الطريقة اصبح الضاغط مغلقا . وهناك الضاغط المغلق الذي يكون بيته ملحوما ولايخرج منه الا عدد من الانابيب احدها للسحب والاخر للدفع واخر لشحن المنظومة وتستعمل مثل هذه الضاغطات في جميع انواع الثلاجات والمجمدات المنزلية ومكيفات الهواء الجدارية وكثير من وحدات تكييف الهواء المجتمعة . وهذا النوع من الضاغط مغلق تماما بالطبع ولايمكن الوصول الى اجزاءه .
اما النوع النصف المغلق فهو يشبه النوع المغلق بارتباط المحرك والعمود المرفقي مباشرة وكون بيت الضاغط يحويهما معا ولكنه يمتاز بان اجزاء بيت الضاغط موصولة ببعضها بالبراغي وليس باللحام بحيث يمكن تفكيكها والوصول الى معظم اجزاء الضاغط لاصلاحها عند الحاجة .

ان المحرك الكهربائي في الضاغطين المغلق ونصف المغلق يكون معرض لبخار مائع التثليج وحقيقة الامر ان بخار مائع التثليج يمر على ملفات المحرك ويبردها قبل ضغطه . وتمتاز الانواع المغلقة تماما بان انتاجها يقتصر على القدرات الصغيرة ولغاية 5 طن تثليج تقريبا او اكثر بقليل بينما يكون النوع النصف المغلق ذا ماديات اكبر بكثير وقد اخذت الشركات الصانعة تقلل من انتاج النوع المفتوح واستبداله بالنوع النصف مغلق لانه افضل بكثير وعرضه لمشاكل اقل كما ان الضاغط يشغل مكانا اصغر مما لو ارتبط بمحرك كهربائي خارجي مع بكرات واحزمة نقل او باتصال بواسطة وصلة ربط (coupling )

عند ارتباط الضاغط والمكثف سوية على قاعدة تثبيت واحدة يسمى الاثنان حينها وحدة تكثيف(condensing unit) وقد يكون مكثف هذه الوحدة مبردا بالهواء وعندا ذا تشمل على مروحة ومحركها او مبردا بالماء مع توصيلات ربط . وقد تحتوي وحدات التكثيف على ما يسمى وعاء استلام (receiver) لخزن مائع التثليج فيه وقد لاتكون هناك حاجه له . كما تشمل وحدة التكثيف اعتياديا لوحة السيطرة وما تحتويه من مقاييس وازرار تشغيل وضبط .
ويستفاد من وحدات التكثيف في نصبها خارج الحيز المثلج بينما ترتبط بانابيب لنقل مائع التثليج من والى المبخر اللذي يقع داخل المثلج , اما صمام التمدد فيكون مرتبطا مباشرة مع المبخر واقرب مثال على ذلك هو سيارة نقل المواد الغذائية المبردة حيث يكون المبخر داخل بدن الشاحنة بينما تنصب وحدة التكثيف على سقفها او الجانب الامامي منها .
ان الطاقة المصروفة في عملية الانضغاط تعتمد على كونها بانتروبي ثابتة او بوليتروبي.وعلى وقوع خط العملية قريبا او بعيدا من خط بخار مائع التثليج المشبع وبالطبع يعتمد الشغل الكلي على معدل تدفق مائع التثليج الكتلي قليلا وكان خط السحب (ضغط المبخر ) مرتفعا وضغط الدفع (ضغط المكثف ) واطئا وكلما اقترب خط العملية من خط البخار المشبع كلما كان شغل الانضغاط اقل ... وعلى العكس من ذلك يكون الشغل اكبر .

كانت سرعة الضاغط عند بدء صناعته لاتتعدى ال50 او اقل دورة في الدقيقة وكانت تجري عملية التحكم بقدرته ومن ثم نتاج دورة التثليج بصورة يدوية وذلك اما بتغيير سرعة دورانه او التحكم بمعدل تدفق مائع التثليج بواسطة صمامات يدوية . اما الضاغطات الحديثة فانها تدور بسرعة مرتفعة جدا قد تبلغ 3000 او اكثر دورة في الدقيقة وتدار بمحركات كهربائية بسرعة ثابتة , ومع تحسن صناعة الضاغط تحسنت سبل السيطرة على قدرته ففي الضاغطات الصغيرة الحجم مثلا الثلاجات والمجمدات المنزلية وماشابه ذلك يصار الى التحكم بقدرة الدورة بتشغيل او ايقاف الضاغط عن العمل باشارة من مثبت درجة الحرارة (ثرموستات) اما في الضاغطات الكبيرة متعددة المكابس فيصار الى رفع تحميل بعض من اسطواناته لتقليل قدرته , ويعني رفع التحميل ان صمامات السحب تبقى مفتوحة بحيث لايؤدي الى صعود ونزول المكبس الى سحب وضغط اي بخار جديد , ويتم رفع التحميل بطرق عدة من اكثرها استعمالا ان يستفيد من ضغط زيت تزيت الضاغط لرفع رأس اسطوانة المكبس التي تحوي الصمامات ومن الطبيعي ان حاصل التثليج يتناسب مباشرة مع معدل التدفق الكتلي.
وعلى سبيل المثال اذا كان الضاغط يحتوي 8 اسطوانات فأن رفع تحميل اثنين منها يقلل القدرة ال 78%ورفع تحميل اربعة منها يقللها ال 50% ورفع تحميل ستة منها يقللها الى 25% وايقاف الضاغط عن العنل يوقف نتاج الدورة كليا ويتم رفع التحميل واعادته بالتدرج اعتياديا وباشارة من مثبت درجة حرارة المكان المثلج بحيث يقل نتاج الدورة اللى الصفر او يزيدها الى الحمل الاقصى بموجب الحمل الحراري على المكان المثلج.

المصدر: ملتقى البحاره فى الوطن العربى​

​


----------



## اسامة الغثيث (15 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع القيم


----------



## اديب اديب (15 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ahmed malik (24 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ali_alex (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (22 يونيو 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

